# Will I really need to take such a huge pay cut to move to SA?



## jackdk (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, I´m a service engineer at the rank of superintendant in the shipping industry with 12 yrs ex. I currently live in Denmark but have been searching globaly for a city to move to which I can do all my sports and have a nice lifestyle. Cape town is the winner, but looking at wages I will need to take a major pay cut if I move, is this true? I found what nurses and teachers get paid and it was almost nothing. On todays exchange rate I earn well over a million rand, but it looks like I would earn around 200,000R if I moved. Is this true or do skilled foreigners earn alot more? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You're Australian, living in Denmark, and Cape Town wins.... How did that happen?

R200K is liveable but you won't have your house on the beach.... Easy way to check... Look at a decent property in a good area (take the interest rate into account) and do your sums.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Also remember no to convert directly, lifestyle is much cheaper in South Africa so R2000000 is very comfortable for 1 person.


----------



## Stanno (May 8, 2010)

jackdk said:


> Hi, I´m a service engineer at the rank of superintendant in the shipping industry with 12 yrs ex. I currently live in Denmark but have been searching globaly for a city to move to which I can do all my sports and have a nice lifestyle. Cape town is the winner, but looking at wages I will need to take a major pay cut if I move, is this true? I found what nurses and teachers get paid and it was almost nothing. On todays exchange rate I earn well over a million rand, but it looks like I would earn around 200,000R if I moved. Is this true or do skilled foreigners earn alot more? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


Cape Town is not the best paid area for Engineers, this would rather be Jhb. 
You could also try Durban as it is the same size city, and according to me a better all year round tropical climate. 
I think the pay is better there as well as there is more industry.
However 200k sounds way too little, you will find it difficult to survive on that.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Stanno said:


> However 200k sounds way too little, you will find it difficult to survive on that.


And you'll have the disadvantage of living in South Africa.... Unless you're going to make a killing for a few years, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Apple2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Once you're here, day to day life is very cheap.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Apple2 said:


> Once you're here, day to day life is very cheap.


Cough Cough.... (keep dreaming)

Medical Insurance is expensive
Food is exorbitant (besides staples)
Car/House insurance is very high (expected)

Yes, eating out is cheap due to the minimum wage structure in SA


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Cough Cough.... (keep dreaming)
> 
> Medical Insurance is expensive
> Food is exorbitant (besides staples)
> ...


So this is what you do with your new found Utopian existence in Australia ? Hang around a forum all day and try tell people how terrible South Africa is ?

Either you're not quite as happy with you're move as you claim to be, or you're something of misanthrope with schadenfreude.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Therooster said:


> So this is what you do with your new found Utopian existence in Australia ? Hang around a forum all day and try tell people how terrible South Africa is ?
> 
> Either you're not quite as happy with you're move as you claim to be, or you're something of misanthrope with schadenfreude.


All you have to do is put down some facts or shut up.. Simple as.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Therooster said:


> So this is what you do with your new found Utopian existence in Australia ? Hang around a forum all day and try tell people how terrible South Africa is ?
> 
> Either you're not quite as happy with you're move as you claim to be, or you're something of misanthrope with schadenfreude.



Aw, Therooster - good one - the fact of life is yes - there are some VERY bored - VERY unhappy - VERY lonely - VERY depressed people in this world - who do JUST THAT.......sit all day behind there computer ALL DAY........CRYING out for attention!!!! (would never see their REAL name though.....)


Pinch of salt my friend - a pinch of salt..... me thinks - some do not even get out of their pj's in the am....... chill, life is way tooooooo short, hope all goes well for you!!

E


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Erica Clyde said:


> Pinch of salt my friend - a pinch of salt..... me thinks - some do not even get out of their pj's in the am....... chill, life is way tooooooo short, hope all goes well for you!!
> 
> E


 Nowt to do with living any particular country is it!!!! Cos that sounds like me and I'm in Spain!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Nowt to do with living any particular country is it!!!! Cos that sounds like me and I'm in Spain!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Then you enjoy jojo.........


E


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Apple2 said:


> Once you're here, day to day life is very cheap.


True! life in SA is very cheap.
a Mobile phone, a bicycle, a wallet ,a handbag or at most a car.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

R200K p.a. is low salary, esp. for Cape Town.

Not sure what a service engineer does but civil and mechanical engineers earn up to R500K p.a. with your level of experience.
We are acutely short of engineers in SA.
Have a look at the following link and see if that helps:
Engineering Jobs :: Job Search - Engineering - Civil jobs in South Africa


----------

